# Vanilla discolouration



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

I am just learning how to use scents in my soap-making. I used a Vanilla scent from Sweetcakes and although it looked OK when I first mixed in just prior to pouring it in the molds, the now-hardened soap has little brown flakes all through it. It's not necessarily ugly, it makes it kind of "Natural"looking, but I was just curious as to why this happened.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Vanilla will continue to darken for days, even weeks. The more vanilla in a scent, the darker it will get. Unfortunately.


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok. I really like the scent though, so will probably continue to use it.


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

I decided to bump this up to the top. I proly will not use that scent (FO) anymore because the discolouration wasn't even--it was really weird, mostly on the top, and the rest of the soap was this odd orange colour. Anyhoo, are there any good-smelling vanillas that at least discolour evenly? maybe I'll try to post a pic of my weird soap.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

If it's not discoloring evenly, I would be concerned that something wasn't totally mixed. Sometimes they discolor unevenly...as in the outside of the soap (that is exposed to air) discolors while the inside does not, but that's a different thing from what you are describing.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

How long ago did you make it? I've had some vanillas that start out blotchy and take a couple weeks to even out.


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

I made it 2 days ago. I will post a pic. I tried to make sure it was mixed up evenly before it was too hard to pour.


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

Here's a pic

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

only 2 days......give it time. I think it will even out and eventually be all brown. I just got through testing 4 vanillas and all but one did this and now they are all solid brown.


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok, Great! I hope they do!


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Did you strain your lye mixture or us a stickblender to blend it up? I'm assuming you used milk. If I don't strain my lye or mix it up real good after it sits awhile sometimes I will get darker little spots in my soap from the saponified milk fat. Your spots look a LOT darker so I'm not sure this is it but its a thought.


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

I did not strain it, but I did use a stickblender to blend it. I guess time wil tell if it turns out!


----------

